# Kenwood es630 - weak coffee



## m4rky (Feb 6, 2012)

I have had my beloved Kenwood ES630 for 5 years and I have had no trouble with it until now. (I realise it's not in the same league as the Gaggia's but its a great little machine)

The coffee that now comes out is very weak and when I come to empty the filter the coffee grains are no longer dry but are swimming in water.

My hunch is that its no longer producing enough pressure and that the boiler needs replacing.

Does any one know what the problem is and how much it is likely to cost to fix it.

I would rather fix it as I have become attaced to it. But if it's going to cost over £100 I might as well upgrade with a new machine.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

I feel your pain.

Had exactly the same problem, it's like there's not enough pressure or a leak or blockage somewhere.

Did you manage to get it sorted or did you have to upgrade ?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* Needs descaling ?

* If brew not hot enough, then could be the boiler element failing (check with multimeter) ?

* Could be the vibratory pump failing ?


----------



## m4rky (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replys

I was going to replace the boiler myself but when I took it apart I managed to break a bit of the casing.

The I saw a friends Delonghi Magnifica and decided I would upgrade instead! It's a great machine.

The only issue I have now is that Costa have stopped selling their beans. Oh well.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

m4rky said:


> The only issue I have now is that Costa have stopped selling their beans. Oh well.


Well, every cloud has a silver lining then.

ian


----------

